

AT&T ShopAlerts: first location-based ads from a US carrier - nikhilpandit
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/28/atandt-shopalerts-first-location-based-ads-from-a-us-carrier-kick/

======
tech_geek2k
LOC-AID is the location data provider for ShopAlerts - <http://www.loc-
aid.com/ShopAlerts_powered_by_LOC-AID>

